# Abo Topnes s.r.o.



## klaus48 (5 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Vertag bei MD und habe dort die Dienste der 3. Anbieter sperren lassen.
Werde Morgen da mal vorbeigehen und fragen, warum das trotzdem noch passieren kann.

Nun habe ich in meinen Einzelverbindungen gesehen das ich ein Abo bei Topnes s.r.o. abgeschlossen haben soll.

Im Netz finde ich dazu bis jetzt nichts Brauchbares, wie ich das wieder loswerde.

Wie kann ich das kündigen?

LG Klaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2013)

01805 918 507 dim(at)topnes.sk

Bei Topnes sro handelt es sich um eine slowakische Firma mit Verbindungen in die Tschechei.
http://www.orsr.sk/vypis.asp?lan=en&ID=30457&SID=2&P=1

hier wird die Firma schon 2012 erwähnt: (*)
http://forum.telekom.de/foren/read/...nde-der-fahnenstange,155,9559986,9577451.html

Mehrheitseigner scheint eine tschechische Firma zu sein (Eschemnet sro aus Prag)
ESCHEMNET Praha, s.r.o.
(führt aber zur selben - mir unbekannten - Person) (GF J.U. dürfte nur ein "Strohmann" sein)

Dann wird noch eine unarische Firma erwähnt
TOPNES s. r. o. Magyarországi Fióktelepe
2310 Szigetszentmiklós
Gyári út 17. Térkép

Die oben erwähnte Servicenummer gehört zur DIMOCO (deren Ostblockaffinität nichts Neues ist). Einfach mal nach DIMOCO suchen, auch hier im Forum.

(Der Vollständigkeit halber sei erwähnt, dass die Topnes noch ein paar andere Domains außer der topnes.sk hat, (u.a. eine mit einem Namen, womöglich der Name einer einflussreichen Person as Bratislava/Belgien) - aber nirgends habe ich einen Hinweis gefunden, was diese Firma anbieten könnte, für das deutsche User mit Absicht zahlen würden)
(aha. Die "einflussreiche Person" ist "nur" ein Architekt, der in seinem Lebenslauf eine Adresse angibt, die damals die Firmenadresse der Topnes sro war und dessen Domain mit der aktuellen Firmenadresse registriert ist)


Aus welchem Gewässer haben denn die Dimocoleutchen diesen Partner wieder ausgetauchnert?

Empfehlungen gibt es hier im Forum oder bei Antispam
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


(*) Da äußert sich auch jemand vom Magentateam


> Sie müssen dafür unbedingt alle Dienste bei DIMOCO sofort kündigen.


 
Wie wäre es denn, wenn Magenta mal gegen einen Anbieter wie Dimoco vorgehen würde bei deren Historie an "unglücklicher Partnerwahl"


> Darüber hinaus sollten Sie sich an den Verbraucherschutz wenden und die Bundesnetzagentur informieren.


Guter Witz, Magenta. Dimoco wird im schlimmsten Fallk gezwungen sein, einen anderen "Partner" zu finden, der den goldenen Esel im Kreis herumführt zum Wohle von Dimoco und Magenta...


----------



## klaus48 (5 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

danke für die Info.
Ich habe das hier gefunden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/dimoco-abo.36269/page-3

kann ich da bei diesem Link

http://services.dimoco.at/customercare/welcome.do

bedenkenlos meine Handynummer angeben?


LG Klaus


----------



## Hippo (5 Mai 2013)

Ja


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2013)

wäre sicher einen Versuch wert - und wenn Du daraus weitere Erkenntnisse gewinnst, bitte hier mitteilen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2013)

*Offtopic*
Apropos "Ostblockaffinität": Ein Dimoco-Projekt sorgt derzeit in Thüringen für Furore:
http://www.tafmobile.de/?page_id=291
Dort wurde die Firma 





> als familienfreundliches Unternehmen mit dem Thüringer Staatspreis für Qualität ausgezeichnet


Coole Sache für die Österreicher... Und es passt irgendwie zu Thüringen.


----------



## Antje0322 (8 März 2014)

Unglaublich!
diese Hinterhof "Firma" , da ruft mann die 0800-0000557 an und die Bandansage fragt als allererstes ob man seine Mehrwertdienste kündigen will, Ja die 1 drücken. dann die Handynummer eingeben bitte und #. Alles klar, dann widerholt diese dämliche Ansage die Nummer und baut natürlich ein Paar Fehler ein, nach ca 15 x "falscher" Eingabe drückt man die 2 für Hilfe, und kommt auch nach dem 10-Versuch irgendwo raus, juhuuu endlich ein Mensch der mit mir spricht, macht wohl nix anderes den ganzen Tag als "Mehrwert" Sch---Dreck zu kündigen. man bin ich sauer. Bin gespannt ob die mir das nun tatsächlich einstellen.. 4,99€/ Woche...


----------

